# Auto Zone West Series Round 1/12



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Somehow I lost most of my notes of the event that was held on Friday, but I do have some of what happened written down.

Six drivers each qualified two AZWS cars and one CoT car. Fast AZWS qualifier was me at 1.00 second flat with my UPS #88 Taurus. Fast CoT driver was James Hicks Sr. with the #99 Office Depot car also at 1.00 second flat. 

Each of the drivers then ran 250 laps for time in the mains. Every driver ran the same number of laps with a mandatory pit stop for tire taping. The program ran smoothly until it was discovered by looking at lap times that John Hamilton did not make his required pit stop. He was penalized 10 seconds which dropped him from 2nd place all the way to 8th for his car #10. Unfortunately he made the same mistake with his second car #6 and was penalized 15 seconds for the second violation, which dropped the car from 2nd place all the way back to 10th place. 

On the short track at Sequoia Speedway things do happen fast but with the AZWS cars there was only one crash worth mentioning, when James Hicks Jr and I tangled going into turn 3 near the end of our 250 lap event and I was tossed over the trees and off the layout. I quickly got the car back on the track and only lost 9 laps in the process and maintained my lead to that point. It was James' dad however that took the night with a time of 4:44.12 for his 250 laps with the #4 Kodak Monte Carlo. I finished a breath behind at 4:51.08 for my 250 laps with the UPS Taurus.

In the CoT event Hamilton did remember his pit stop but he had other problems with the #9 Dodge, crashing several times. He finished 5th on the night when it all was said and done. It was again a match between the elder Hicks brother and myself, and James posted a time of 4:51.00 for his 250 laps and I posted a 4:54.54 with my #17 CoT, making it a Roush Racing 1-2 finish. 

We had one of the CoT's stop running for an unknown problem. The #19 Dodge ran just 6 laps before it stopped completely. After the event it was examined and seemed fine. When it was returned to the track it ran rough for a few moments then began smoking. After a light cleaning all of the problems resolved, it was possibly due to carbon fouling from the graphic dry lube that was used. 

Finishing Order:
1. #4 (James Hicks Sr.)
2. #88 (Peter McKay)
3. #5 (David Hicks)
4. #38 (Peter McKay)
5. #28 (David Hicks)
6. #48 (James Hicks Jr.)
7. #17 (Modesto Yslas)
8. #10 (John Hamilton)
9. #24 (James Hicks Jr.)
10. #6 (John Hamilton)
11. #18 (James Hicks Sr.)
12. #01 (Modesto Yslas)

CoT Series:
1. #99 (James Hicks Sr.)
2. #17 (Peter McKay)
3. #24 (James Hicks Jr.)
4. #48 (Modesto Yslas)
5. #9 (John Hamilton)
6. #19 (David Hicks)


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

How was the attendance of the event in terms of spectators? Were there many people watching and asking to join the series? What about the guys at the AZ - any interested in getting in on the racing action? Just wondering if you were able to get any more racers interested in joining the series.

Sounds like the race went very well! Kind of odd on the #19, but that would make sense if some of the lube got into the comm and brushes, etc. Glad you got it rolling again.

Congrats on a successful race night!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good race night and with the #19 breaking down even gave you a little drama to spice the crowd up.. lol.. I am working withthe two senior homes now to set up the Golden 500 Challenage.. we will run at both homes and have the top drivers from each spqaure off on speed week...( Yes I am booked solid till the new year.) I have the cars that Pete Generously donated safely tucked in thier own case and to make sure that everyone on this board and at the races know Petes name as he saved us a lot of work by supplying us with a entire field to run...Thanks Pete your a saint amongst sinners ( no Bill I was not refering to you or Bob I was refering to Joe.. opps did I type that?) Anyways off to work lads hope to see everyone in chat tonight...


Dave----one of several hundred slot clones now on this board...oh did I say clones.. meant clowns...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul we probably had 20-25 people watching at the height of the races, more likely 10 to 12 were gathered around watching most of the time. We had one kid get inside our perimeter and accidently kick the USB cable out of the computer, almost pulled it off the table. But the parents did wonderful crowd control on him later. We had a 5' stand off from the track that held up well but we're increasing that to 6' for the rest of the season.

The AZ guys were very happy with the racing there, they could let the kids be entertained while they went in and looked around. None wanted to drive though. We go to Saturday races for just about the rest of the series and have added two Friday races in November for special non-points events. 

And we've discontinued the graphite lube, it made a mess of the cars and the track in some places.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Coach,

That is an AWESOME idea! We do outreaches and help out the retirement communities around our area and I wonder if this would be something that the men (and I'm sure some competitve women) would love to do? Maybe even put some classic vehicles on the track. I might have to think about this one!

Pete,

Sounds like it was a good time had by all! Do you have some business cards made up with your e-mail address and name? You ought to have those hanging out around the track and hand those out or allow people to pick them up when you are at public places if they are interested in hearing or learning more about slot car racing or getting into the race. You never know - you just might gain a few new racers. Sounds like you had this well planned with the barriers and what not - each public race is a learning experience I'm sure.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Friends,

Due to the death of Mr. Hicks the remainder of this series was cancelled on Sunday, October 26th with the endorsement of the sponsor, Auto Zone. He has been awarded posthumously the championship, although I'm sure the victory is somehow lost on the human toll in this, a relatively unimportant hobby. The $100 purse was awarded to James' daughter this evening. 

The physical pain from this incident will pass, the emotional pain may diminish, but his contribution will be everlasting. 

Thank you Uncle James. 


Sarah.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

tjet princess said:


> The physical pain from this incident will pass, the emotional pain may diminish, but his contribution will be everlasting.
> 
> Thank you Uncle James.
> 
> ...


Amen Sarah. Amen.

PD2


----------

